# Furnace capabilites



## Jerry19284 (May 7, 2017)

Hello All!

First of all awesome page and so much information here it makes my head hurt lol

Is anyone familiar with this style of furnace and could answer this question, can you use smaller crucibles?

By this I mean can you use tongs to place a crucible down into the furnace or is it made only for the 1kg and 2kg graphite ones? 

Thanks Guys 



http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Digital-...330621?hash=item41c0220a7d:g:-YUAAOSwWxNYtpne


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 7, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Jerry. If you read enough on the forum, I think you'll find those electric melters don't get very good reviews here. The problem with even the most well made ones is the short life of the expensive crucibles.

I can't answer your question about using a smaller crucible. I've never owned one. I'm just relating what I've read on the forum, so perhaps others will chime in.

Dave


----------



## justinhcase (May 7, 2017)

I think you will find that they are designed so that your crucible is held in the air by a rim.
which forms an insulating seal at the top which hold heat in.
It is designed so the carbon sides are a certain distance from the heating element.
I do not think you will build up enough heat if you place a smaller crucible on the floor of the unit .
The small furnace like that I bought was all Quarts wool and would have insulated the crucible.
Pile of junk, it lasted two melts then the corrosion from fumes seemed to eat right through the heating element.
I returned it to the factory never heard back ,when I chased they denied ever having dealt with me.
Absolute crooks knowingly selling what I consider a very dangerous bit of kit unfit for it's purpose.


----------



## Jerry19284 (May 8, 2017)

Ahh ok, I did read some reviews on another site that said similar, was hoping they were one offs but looks like it's a common problem. Would also explain why the videos I saw them in use the big 1kg crucible to melt small amounts of metal if they can't accomodate smaller insert able ones. Ah well onto plan g lol

Cheers


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 8, 2017)

I've tried several brands and they were all terrible, at least for a refiner's purposes. They took forever to melt pure gold and, for other stuff, you can't flux without ruining the crucibles. You can build a nice little gas fired furnace for probably less money.


----------



## kurtak (May 8, 2017)

goldsilverpro said:


> I've tried several brands and they were all terrible, at least for a refiner's purposes. They took forever to melt pure gold and, for other stuff, you can't flux without ruining the crucibles. You can build a nice little gas fired furnace for probably less money.



Per the underline - besides flux giving the (HIGH priced) crucibles a short life - it (the flux) "destroys" the heating elements (in SHORT order) - then all you have is something you can put on the shelf as a nice looking ornament - or you can send it to the scrap yard with your (tin) sheet iron  (ask me how I know) :lol: 

Gas furnace is the only way to go :!: :!: :!: 

GOOD gas furnace crucibles are also high priced - BUT - they hold up MUCH better & made to handle flux

Kurt


----------



## Jerry19284 (May 8, 2017)

Cheers Guys,

Looked like I dodged a bullet here!

Thanks for all your help!

Basically after a small furnace to melt aluminium and copper with my nephew, he has sheltered life and as the uncle I wanna show him some fun and cool stuff while he visits


----------



## kernels (May 8, 2017)

Aluminium is comparatively easy to melt, a stainless steel pot in a charcoal fire fed by a air blower / hair dryer will melt aluminium. Copper is much more difficult, you will need a proper furnace. Obviously be careful with molten metal 8)


----------



## Jerry19284 (May 9, 2017)

Cheers,

Yeah I've done aluminium before for a bit of fun, I liked the idea of the electric one because it didn't have flame and would be safer for a 7 year old to help with. His mother would have a absolute meltdown if I had him smelting copper in a charcoal fired one lol plus he wouldn't be able to help due to the heat/ molten metal risk.

Staying on the side of safety I might come up with a new plan 

Thanks for all your help


----------



## justinhcase (May 9, 2017)

Jerry19284 said:


> Cheers,
> 
> Yeah I've done aluminium before for a bit of fun, I liked the idea of the electric one because it didn't have flame and would be safer for a 7 year old to help with. His mother would have a absolute meltdown if I had him smelting copper in a charcoal fired one lol plus he wouldn't be able to help due to the heat/ molten metal risk.
> 
> ...


There are no really "Safe" molten metal except Galium to my knowledge.
That may just be that there is no Medical evidence for exposure to Galium.
At seven I would put all high-temperature experiments well off the table until later on.
Very little lightly hood they would even fully understand the significance.
One aberrant drop, even with lead they lose sight for life.
Great fun but a lot of responsibility.
There are some lovely safe reactions that kept me happy for years.
Replacement of copper with Iron in copper sulfate.great demonstration and you can see a new metal forming before your eye's.
Growing crystals takes weeks but kept me interested.
Great to bring your charge into science but moderate your activity to his needs.


----------



## snoman701 (May 10, 2017)

Woods Metal...although they now have a non-cadmium woods metal. 

I've got a bunch of cerrobend. It will melt in a hot cup of coffee.


----------

